# This product makes me so sad



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

http://store.yahoo.com/burdickblvd/ezgoshuttle.html

Why would you want your little babe so far away and dragged along the floor?







:


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

They're on the floor!!!! That is HORRIBLE!!

I give it an F-.

Poor kid.... instead of looking at faces they're looking at ankles!!!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

And they could get KICKED! I dont' like it!


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

my husband saw someone pulling their child behind them in a convertible backpack thingey on the weekend, commented on how uncomfortable the child looked (was facing my husband as he walked behind the parents). I would *not* want my child where I couldn't see them, on the ground... who knows what could happen (ie -- dog).

stoopid idea, but I bet ppl buy them...

susie


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

That is horrible! I can't believe someone could think of that much less buy and use it!

Oh my!!!!


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

I was playing with one of those the other day! We could not beleive how stupid it was! I was with a baby wearing friend and a future baby wearing friend and we were laughing about it. We did decide that would would use it to pull the car seat with the diaper bag in it at the airport if there is some reason we could not take a stroller. LOL Just think of what is down that low, dogs, people can trip over the baby, ciggerette ashes. Its expensive too!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow that is definately something that I would not buy...LOL imagine how bumpy and rough that ride would be!....let alone the fact there is no suspension! eeks!!! Imagine all the exhaust fumes that would be at that level...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

The ultimate in 'bucket baby' accessories. This way you NEVER have to take them out of the 'bucket' - except maybe for a diaper change. Oh - and to get fitted for that helmet to cure the flat spot they got from living in their bucket seat!


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

That is bizarre, disgusting, and downright unsafe.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
Oh - and to get fitted for that helmet to cure the flat spot they got from living in their bucket seat!

that is so sad, but so true. And the baby has to stare at everything OTHER than their mother all day long.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

gag me. that is not only sad but weird; it's like baby luggage.

that store is right near my house and they actually sell a wrap carrier (http://store.yahoo.com/burdickblvd/babywrap.html) but I guess that's it as far as AP goes.







I saw a woman wearing that carrier here and almost fainted as this is the land of babies in buckets.


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Very sad!!


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

All attachment issues aside....

I saw one of those in use a few weeks ago. They don't work. They get caught on every little bump in the sidewalk because the wheels are so small and the weight isn't balanced right. They also looked hard to steer. It was kinda like pulling a semi-trailer. W .. i .. d .. e turns.

And another thing, $70 ?!?! They want how much? Geez, give me two wheels and some scrap aluminum and I can make one in 15 minutes.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Ewwww.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Totally agree. I equate this to walking the dog. Its so low! My concern would be someone tripping over it. While I hate strollers I think a stroller is MUCH better than this thing!

OT I brought this up on another board and was bashed saying I was basically insencitive and calling all parents lazy. Most of the replies involved saying how it would work wonderfully in an airport. Airport? I cant think of a more busy place where people arent watchign where they are going. UGH! Ok maybe to put the lugagge IN the carseat since you have to bring the seat anyways but NOT my baby.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

That's HORRIBLE!!! It looks like a piece of flippin' carryon luggage that you drag through an airport! Poor little baby!


----------



## brandywine (Mar 25, 2004)

Grrrrr! maybe you could just have wheels grafted _right onto the baby's legs_ and save yourself the trouble of having actual human contact while putting him in and taking him out of th contraption.


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:

The EZ Go™ Baby Shuttle is great for the mall, airport, or any quick trip that you don't want to carry a bulky stroller (doctor's office, post office, etc.)
Okay, I don't like this thing any more than the rest of you, but it is advertised for QUICK TRIPS. Babies aren't going to spend their whole lives being dragged along the ground with this thing, even if for no other reason than it wouldn't be as convenient for the parents as a full size stroller or carseat carrier (yuck) with all its places to stash stuff.

I think the thing looks like a pain in the ass to use, frankly. I doubt it'll sell very well.


----------



## thyme (Jul 17, 2003)

It's amazing to see the lengths some people will go to avoid holding their babies.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

That does look very stupid the way it works and is set up. BUT, I have to say I had one of the little universal snap-in carts that the "bucket" goes onto. It's at regular stroller height and faces the person pushing it. I did not like taking my kids out of the seat if they were asleep. I kept the cart dealy in the car and if I was running in-and-out errands with the baby, it kept me from having to wake them up a million times as we went. Then if they woke up I would take them out and put them in the sling or hold them.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

What kills me about the ad is that the "benefits of use" are so stupid.

For grandparents who can't carry the bucket too far, to ease the effects of the walking motion (at least they are admitting that babies get tossed around in those things), etc.

All of these things could be solved with the right sling!

Ugh. Sad how ignorant people can be. I cannot IMAGINE putting my baby in such an unsafe looking contraption.


----------



## scubamom (Dec 17, 2003)

yuk, hate it hate it hate it
its just so impersonal


----------



## pugmadmama (Dec 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
Okay, I don't like this thing any more than the rest of you, but it is advertised for QUICK TRIPS. ...

Exactly. If that's what it's used for, then I think it's a good thing but I'm sure a lot of people will use it excessively, which is sad.

I took many plane trips to visit family when my son was a baby. I had to have the carseat with me, because my son always had his own seat that I strapped him into during take-off and landing. Honestly, I could have used this thing. Pushing the baby in the carseat, with a diaper bag over one shoulder and my bag over another shoulder would have been a lot easier on my back (& sanity) then my usual routine of hauling the bags plus the baby and the carseat from gate to gate.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Sheena said:


> gag me. that is not only sad but weird; it's like baby luggage.
> 
> Dh and I saw a woman with one of these when we were on vacation last week and he referred to it as "their baby suitcase." Silly.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Darn, I hoped it would be something to litterally DRAG my child around with.

Are my kids the only ones who love to be drug on linolium/wood? LOL I'd do it in a minute if it was for the 30-60 lb child! Not easier than a sling, but easier than walking with your child grabbing your ankle as they drag along on their belly and people stare at you (PICK UP THAT CHILD)--- they don't want picked up


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Darn, I hoped it would be something to litterally DRAG my child around with.

Are my kids the only ones who love to be drug on linolium/wood? LOL I'd do it in a minute if it was for the 30-60 lb child! Not easier than a sling, but easier than walking with your child grabbing your ankle as they drag along on their belly and people stare at you (PICK UP THAT CHILD)--- they don't want picked up

















:







You crack me up! Hey... have I told you how much I love your sig line? Are you from/in Canada?


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

_Using the handle, you can rock your child without having to bend down_








: if it weren't so


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

The thing I had was like this, but less fancy. My mom got it at a yardsale for $10 new in the box!


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
they don't want picked up

















T You are from Pennsylvania. You have TO BE. People from Pennsylvania are the only people I know who say "don't want picked up" as opposed to "don't want TO BE picked up." My roommate before I got married was from Pittsburgh and she never used the words "TO BE." It was always "My car needs washed." "That guy needs smacked." "That baby needs held." I thought she was the only one until she met her now-husband, who is from Philly and talks the same way. Since then, I've met a lot more people who leave out "TO BE" from their daily vocabulary, and they have ALL been from Pennsylvania.

Drove me up a frickin' wall . . . . :LOL I used to joke that the Pennsylvania version of that soliloquy in Hamlet was . . . "Or not? That is the question."

So anyway . . . am I right about your location, or what?


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Lol, people in the southeast say that too.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Tupelo Honey - I used the exact same thing you did for the same reason, to avoid waking ds (and turning him into a screaming ds) just to pop into the bank. Awake babies travel in my arms, sleeping babies travel where they lie, whether that's a carseat, sling, or on my shoulder!

But those ones so low to the ground are horrible. I've seen toddler carseats that convert into a stroller, and they look the same as this kind of thing. I've always thought those were disgusting - I could never have my kid that low to the ground!


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

What I really don't get is how they can charge $70 for that??????


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

people use these things but think *i'm* weird?


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

that's wretchid!!! poor babies! aren't those idiots scared someone will step on their babies down there in the gross floor???? ew! how sad too


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Wow that's a terrible product! And so expensive! I've seen a cheap stroller frame thing that you can put an infant seat in-- it puts the baby at a much higher level and looks much safer than that gadget.

Darshani


----------



## mealymama (Jun 8, 2004)

hee hee..
you guys are the cutest. It's sweet that this contraption could upset someone so much!
Now, lemme tell ya somethin': My fat breast-milk-hog nearly killed all the nerves in my right shoulder when I carried her in her sling, so her dad and my mom were about the only ones who used it. Dreamer that I am, I'm buying another sling for the bun-in-the-oven.... but seriously, there were times I would have KILLED for something- G*d, ANYTHING to drag my little meatloaf around in! Of course, I used the stroller for that, but maybe if I had to travel this wouldn't be such a terrible idea. Of course I might worry about people bumping or kicking it, but as far as dogs & not being able to see the baby... those things are true of strollers, as well, right? I guess I just hesitate to judge the weird-seeming things that other moms do, since they might turn around and accuse me of abuse for not vaxing my daughter on the "well-baby" schedule, or for letting her run around naked in the yard.
I remember how I used to react whenever I saw one of those Baby-Leashes... you know what I'm talking about... and yes, they are quite distressing. But when Olivia first started walking I took her to the mall one day, and she thought it would be funny to duck behind a makeup counter for a little hide-n-seek. she was less than 10 feet away from me and I am not stretching things: I told her she had until the count of three, or I was coming to get her. By three, she had run across the sales floor, hopped on to the escalator and cruised to the second floor. By the time security found her the iron gates had come down, all the outside doors were locked and people were running around with walkie-talkies... she took 10 years off my life in a matter of seconds.
She's usually a very good listener, so thankfully I never had to actually buy one of those leash-things, but I feel like I've walked a little bit in the shoes of those harried, worn-out leash moms, as well as those torn-rotator-cuff "baby-suitcase" moms...
and just an anecdote: when I was a baby and slinging was practically unheard of in most parts, my mom used to carry me around in an old dress-sash tied around her shoulder. One day, she was at the supermarket and two older ladies walked by. They looked at each other in disgust and one said to the other (as loud as can be, just so my mother would hear): "I wouldn't carry a _DOG_ like that!" I wish I could go back in time in b*tch-slap them!







Oh well, they're probably dead now, anyway. And then there's my grandmother who breast-fed her oldest for mere weeks before her family shamed her out of it, telling her it was dirty. She formula-fed her babies from then on.
So sure, it's a little weird to see somebody dragging their baby along behind them.. but ladies, when you're about and about with a three-year-old boy on your breast, what do you think those Enfamil/Disney-Store-type-moms are thinking about you? They're thinking exactly what you're thinking: that child is going to have _problems_ when he grows up. But you know what? Your baby will probably just grow up wanting to drink water out of a sports-bottle and not knowing why. And when the suitcase-baby grows up, he'll probably just end up really liking para-sailing, and not knowing why. It'll just be our secret.


----------



## mealymama (Jun 8, 2004)

why do I only have that kind of stamina at 2 in the morning? I will start publishing cliffs notes for my posts from now on. sorry!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*







T You are from Pennsylvania. You have TO BE. People from Pennsylvania are the only people I know who say "don't want picked up" as opposed to "don't want TO BE picked up." My roommate before I got married was from Pittsburgh and she never used the words "TO BE." It was always "My car needs washed." "That guy needs smacked." "That baby needs held." I thought she was the only one until she met her now-husband, who is from Philly and talks the same way. Since then, I've met a lot more people who leave out "TO BE" from their daily vocabulary, and they have ALL been from Pennsylvania.

Drove me up a frickin' wall . . . . :LOL I used to joke that the Pennsylvania version of that soliloquy in Hamlet was . . . "Or not? That is the question."

So anyway . . . am I right about your location, or what?









I grew up in Philadelphia and I don't talk like that! Is your friend's husband from the city or the 'burbs of Philly?


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

The baby in the picture doesn't look to pleased either!


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abigailvr*
I grew up in Philadelphia and I don't talk like that! Is your friend's husband from the city or the 'burbs of Philly?

He's from the 'burbs -- Media, I think. None of my friends from Philly proper talk that way, either.


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
That does look very stupid the way it works and is set up. BUT, I have to say I had one of the little universal snap-in carts that the "bucket" goes onto. It's at regular stroller height and faces the person pushing it. I did not like taking my kids out of the seat if they were asleep. I kept the cart dealy in the car and if I was running in-and-out errands with the baby, it kept me from having to wake them up a million times as we went. Then if they woke up I would take them out and put them in the sling or hold them.

Us too, we had a snap'n'go. I loved it for that reason, plus it had a huge basket for gear or purchases. Dd2 hated the bucket, so she is in a RA rear facing, so I have no choice but to wake her. Luckily she goes back to sleep easily. Dd1 didn't, and really didn't like the bjorn (I didn't know about slings in those days) so I was glad to have the stroller.

Different babes, both are happy!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Don't judge us all as people who don't want to carry out babies. I have one of those low-carseat-stroller-convertible things and I've carried my child for about 25% of her life and still do at 2.75 years. We have some unique lifestyle choices that make that particular carseat "gadget" useful from time to time. I would have probably looked twice at other thing and, in fact, our child was probably in a bucket seat less than your average "APer". Okay, sorry, I know I'm no fun. At least it's small.

I know I'm spoiling the party but I don't see a problem if a person has particular issues that would make something like that useful so long as they use it appropriately, yk?


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneymoonBaby*
He's from the 'burbs -- Media, I think. None of my friends from Philly proper talk that way, either.

Ahh, I was wondering how I escaped it.







Now I'm going to have to listen to my SIL and see if she talks that way. She's from Lancaster.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

You can't see your kid.
Dirt is flying up in their face.
They are foot level and could easily be stepped on.
.
.
.
.
.GET A FREAKIN' SLING!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

You are from Pennsylvania. You have TO BE. People from Pennsylvania are the only people I know who say "don't want picked up" as opposed to "don't want TO BE picked up."








I'm embarrassed now.

I'm actually from the west. Born & raised in Oregon, now living in WA.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mealymama*
They're thinking exactly what you're thinking: that child is going to have _problems_ when he grows up. But you know what? Your baby will probably just grow up wanting to drink water out of a sports-bottle and not knowing why. And when the suitcase-baby grows up, he'll probably just end up really liking para-sailing, and not knowing why. It'll just be our secret.









:


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mealymama*
why do I only have that kind of stamina at 2 in the morning? I will start publishing cliffs notes for my posts from now on. sorry!

OMG, please don't! That post was the most hilarious thing I have ever read at MDC. I am still choking on the last few lines, snork! I'm gonna stalk you from now on....







:


----------



## OneCatholicMommy (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't know. In some ways I like it because the baby can sleep (if he falls asleep in the car) and like it says, it frees up trunk space ...no stroller.

Thatbeing said, I prefer a stroller! I need it for my preschoolers anyway!


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

and people think I'm bizarre for slinging DS and now DD?????

AUGH. I'd prefer my stroller over that contraption.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

This poll reminded me of the time I was at my middle child's ENT/Audiologist appointment.

There I was down town, by metro link, with a 6 yr old, 2.5 year old and new born. I had a sling for my new born but I put her in the strollor so I could hold my 2.5 year old.

This lady got all high and mighty about never using a strollor with her child (one child I might add).

My arms were needed for my crying scared child not the sleepign one.


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

If you notice in the pic the baby is searching for it's mother.







Even my grandmother who is 80 said that she didn't like the fact that the baby is sitting there RIGHT where the car exhaust comes out. If that isn't a anti-stroller reason, I don't know what is.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty bad! My older kids would LOVE it though:LOL.


----------



## chisaomom (May 3, 2004)

Looks dangerous, for starters.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Blech. What on earth will they come up with next? Actually, don't tell me, I don't want to know.


----------



## kaelsmommy (Sep 7, 2004)

Amazed at the lengths that some people go to, in order to not have to pick their kids up...I came across this product on a list a while ago...sickest thing I think I have ever seen and probably the most dangerous baby product on the market:

www.bababib.com

truly the height of DE-tachment parenting. Makes me just sick inside, because I know a LOT of people would use it rather than holding their babies!!

what I have always wondered is...why do people have babies if they aren't going to love them and hold them and care for them???


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Kaelsmommy

That was really sad...Personally, I don't have any problems with the other thing ~ used in moderation...after all...if you have one you strap your child down and drive it all over town...much worse than ANY stroller IMO!! And, the average amt. of time a toddler is in the car in the US is 1 hour!

I don't know...if you live your life driving like that...I don't want to hear bo about a stroller.

But that last thing is really sad. I can't really think of a situation (other than many, babies needing to be fed with too few hands). Well, I knew a baby that had been so badly neglected that she hated being held while eating from her bottle. It was really sad...the new caretakers were trying to get her back to bottle feeding 'with love' but it wasn't working. Oh, and she was SO sweet!!


----------



## kaelsmommy (Sep 7, 2004)

yeah, actually, come to think of it, I guess if you had quads or something than maybe a product like that might be ok if you had no help, they were all screaming at once and you were desperate. there are always situations that are exceptions to the rule.

it just bothers me knowing that most ppl that would use a product like that would just prop a bottle b/c they too lazy to hold baby, on a regular basis, not just in an emergency situation.

Its so sad, hearing about little babies that are neglected. I worked in maternity for about 8 years and have seen many babies that I *know* go home to be abused or neglected and it is so very sad. I've met thousands of babies in my lifetime...and they are ALL so very sweet! I love them all.


----------



## KellyK (Jul 16, 2004)

I think I will have nightmares tonight after seeing that. The first thing that came to my mind was the helpless baby being smashed in the face with someones foot. This thing was designed for busy places like an airport???


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Usually I post on the diapering board, but I've decided to expand my horizons to other MDC forums and came across this thread. As a pp mentioned, this contraption is supposed to be used for "quick trips", but unfortunately, we live in a society that tends to take the easy way out and I'm sure that parents that own this thing use it for more than quick trips.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mealymama*
Of course, I used the stroller for that, but maybe if I had to travel this wouldn't be such a terrible idea. Of course I might worry about people bumping or kicking it, but as far as dogs & not being able to see the baby... those things are true of strollers, as well, right?

When I push my stroller, I can still see my baby, he's in front of me, not behind me so I can shoo away any unwanted visitors. I do believe there MAY be a time and a place for something like this, but I also feel bad for the child whose parents decide that this takes the place of the stroller ALL the time


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

My biggest concern w/ such a thing would be debri flying around and hitting your precious babe. (Flying debri is also a danger for babies in strollers which are a bit higer up.) Being so low down does create the potential for someone not looking to kick or trip over your babe.
I was thinking for a fleeting moment that at the airport it might be nice to just pop your carrier carseat on this thing and get to your next flight, until I thought about the hussle and bussle surrounding airports and crazy people who never look down. My child walking next to me has been pushed over by someone in a hurry.
This item is so low down someone could drop something on the babe and kill the babe accidently!
It's a bad "improvement" to the already marketed baby carrier stroller availabe through onestepahead.com at least that one is higher up and has babe facing you.


----------



## Mamid (Nov 7, 2002)

i would prefer to use my sling than that.. that...









with my sling, my baby is safe in my arms, or almost. I can nurse when I want. I am attentive to my baby's needs and what's more, I'm not trying to negotiate a contraption through crowds that could get my baby hurt.

My toddler goes into my stroller only because he's way to heavy for me to carry him.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I find it a little funny that this is a CARSEAT attachment, the safety of this being in issue is somewhat ironic to me. This child was in the car (we know the risks of the auto, right?)...flying debri and strollers ~ a serious danger?


----------

